# new 90 gallon SW setup.. suggestions?



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

I am in the midst of converting my FW to SW..

I have a 90 Gallon bow - I love the tank - but cannot drill or modify the actual tank to add a sump  

Some have suggested buying a new setup altogether but I want to see if there is a possibility in maintaining a good eco-system within my current tank; here is what I have planned so far.

I have a very good lighting system and will add Metal halide for starters. 

Add a massive amount of live rock (probably as much as I can add)

A fairly good sized protein skimmer, maybe stronger than needed.

my main concern is filtration. Not having a sump, or refigium. Any mechanical filters worthy of looking into that could maintain a descent sized colony of fish and corals in my size of tank?

All of your input would be apreciated!


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

*FX5 filters for SW tank*

I know bunch of guys who run FX5 filters for the saltwater tanks. It works...

cheers


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally don't like having too much live rock.

You might want to consider having "continuous overflow" system if the tank cannot be drilled. You won't find a good HOB skimmer for 90G tank, so I think it's a good idea to have a sump...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I run my 90g reef without a sump. I use a Remora Pro HOB skimmer with surface pre skimmer, and have a Aquaclear 110 for occasional use of carbon or purigen. 
I agree that a sump is nice, but when you can't do it, you can make it work  (Click pic for video)


----------



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats good to hear that your tank is working out - What are your thoughts on maybe modding the aquaclear to a refigium? or two filters? I dont mind spending allitle more if it means better filtration.

Nice tank, by the way!

by the way - can you send me a link for your skimmer? is it http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaC_Re..._Skimmers-AquaC-AC3121-FIPSHOSI-ACRP-vi.html?

Thanks!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The link you sent was for the Rio pump one. When I was looking, I heard that it wasn't that great. Some people even run the mag one one with a bigger pump, but it wouldn't fit in the skimmer box. Mine works fine as is and I really like the skimmer box! I got them at mops.ca . Great guys and you can pick up at their warehouse in Hamilton to save shipping...

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/remora-with-drive-p-3212.html

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/remora-surface-skimmer-bubble-trap-p-3213.html

I did run a modded AC70 as a refugium for a while. I think the space in it limits the benefit and it drove me nuts that it sat high on the wide trim of the tank. I ended up taking it off when I got the Remora, and put all the chaeto from it into the bubble trap area of the skimmer box  It gets light there from the regular tank light (Tek light 6 x 54w, also from mops...) and grows like crazy, so must take up lots of nutrients...

I like having the AC 110...it sits better than the 70 and it's easy to change out media as needed or use with nothing. I rarely use sponge or other mechanical filtration, for fear of building up nitrates. Just the skimmer, 100lb+ of live rock, the AC, and 2 Koralias 

The combo seems to work anyhow, it's been up (in stages) for a couple of years now and I've had very few issues at all. I don't feed any plake or pellet food, just whole raw seafood or frozen mixes... My nitrates are consistently 0...


----------



## hermitcrab (Sep 7, 2010)

*Don't want to drill ?*

Build this , you can get all parts from HD and cost you around $20


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

IF you have room behind the tank, you can add a HOB Fuge, grow algea in there, and also have a HOB skimmer on it.

forget CSS, go for Remora, or deltech, good HOB skimmers, about 600 bucks for that set up for a skimmer, and 150 for a HOB fuge (which you can make it yourself even !


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would get and overflow box and a sump for sure.


----------

